# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  how many shots in 10 ml vial?

## OLDANDWEAK

I have been having a hard time figuring this out, but if I were injecting 100 mg weekly, how many shots would be in a 10 ml vial of test cyp.?
sorry for the dumb question.

----------


## Lunk1

> I have been having a hard time figuring this out, but if I were injecting 100 mg weekly, how many shots would be in a 10 ml vial of test cyp.?
> sorry for the dumb question.


How many mg/ML is it? 250????

----------


## OLDANDWEAK

200 mg/ml sorry

----------


## OLDANDWEAK

The best I can figure it would be 20 shots, but not sure.

----------


## Lunk1

200mg/ML 

200mg EW X 10 ML=10
100mgEW X 10ML = 20

Subtract residual waste and you may get approx 18 100mg injections!

----------


## BR0DIE

Why are you only doing 100mg per week? TRT I'm guessing?

----------


## OLDANDWEAK

Thanks Lunk1, I don't trust my math skills too much.
Brodie, yes TRT.

----------


## Lunk1

I always figure on losing a ML in waste and the fact they are always light, never heavy. The one time I got nearly 12ML in a 10ML vial of Mast...it was bad and I cldnt use it lol

----------


## Ratt

> Why are you only doing 100mg per week? TRT I'm guessing?


This is a TRT forum

----------


## JD250

> I always figure on losing a ML in waste and the fact they are always light, never heavy.



Holy cow Lunk!!! Where is all this "waste" going? There is no need to waste ANY.

----------


## labuski

> Holy cow Lunk!!! Where is all this "waste" going? There is no need to waste ANY.


there's always a drop or 2 left in the needle part

----------


## MickeyKnox

> there's always a drop or 2 left in the needle part


Not if you include an air bubble. But they are short, more often than not, as Lunk indicated.

----------


## JD250

^^^ Yep, leave a small bubble and aim downward just a touch. I haven't noticed being shorted before, I would tend to think that most people inject just a little bit too much.

----------


## labuski

I didnt even think about doing that, thanks

----------


## Lunk1

You NEVER can get it ALL out of the vial...

I just figure a ML to be safe from light vials and any waste. Besides, if I have to start a new vial to get a ML or 2 then I have leftovers (just like Thanksgiving lol)

----------


## JD250

> You NEVER can get it ALL out of the vial...


Sure you can, you just need to be a seasoned tight ass like me........  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sure you can, you just need to be a seasoned tight ass like me........


Hahahaha! 

Just pop the top off the vial and voilà! Suck the rest out like a two-bit whore!

----------


## LT75

I am prescribed .5ml/100mg a week for TRT. Dr told me to go slightly over .6ml to account for syringe loss. He told me to expect 17-18 shots per vial.

----------


## Lunk1

I have been laughing for like 15 seconds...you guys are nutz!

----------


## JD250

I always push the last drop from the syringe with an air bubble and I always root around in the bottom of the vial with my needle like a crack whore looking for change in the couch cushions. Waste not/want not.  :Smilie:

----------

